

New zero day vulnerability in Flash player - carldall
http://secunia.com/advisories/47161/

======
dpres
Instructions for disabling Flash plugin...

in Chrome browser:
[http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ans...](http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086)

in Mozilla Firefox:
[http://kb.mozillazine.org/Macromedia_flash#Enabling_and_disa...](http://kb.mozillazine.org/Macromedia_flash#Enabling_and_disabling_Flash)

Really no reason to have it enabled anymore.

